
Farewell to Microsoft - darkduck
http://www.go2linux.org/linux/2011/06/farewell-microsoft-1098.html#.TgpKtxmBxbI.hackernews
======
bediger
I'm amused that the author felt that he needed to put a disclaimer at the
start of the article, that the article constitutes his views and experiences,
and your views might vary.

Would he have felt the same about coming out of the closet as a full-time
Windows user, kissing his Linux partition goodbye?

